# Gun Controller



## lookout (Oct 25, 2006)

*Atari XEGS/2600/7800*
Light gun that came bundled with the XEGS, works also with Atari 2600 and Atari 7800, which didn't have their own light guns. There's also a compatible gun from Best Electronics called the Best Lightgun.
Games :
List of Atari XEGS/Computer games using a light gun
2600 - Shooting Gallery, Sentinel
7800 - Alien Brigade, Barnyard Blaster, Crossbow, Meltdown






*Worlds of Wonder Action Max*
Came with a light gun 
Games : all of the 4 released video tapes





*Coleco Telstar Arcade*
The triangular Telstar Arcade had a light gun that looked like a revolver





*Commodore 64*
The Defender 64 Light Gun by Cheetah. 
The Magnum light gun
Games : Time Traveller, Army Days, Gangster





*Magnavox Odyssey*
This grandad of video games had a rifle extension - the first commercial light gun ever!





*MSX computers*
"Plus X Terminator Laser" by ASCII to be used with Dungeon Hunter. Thanks to Saku.





*Nintendo NES*
Zapper came bundled with the NES Action pack, there also a grey version.
A revolver shaped gun for NES
Zapper clone for NES clone "Entertainment Computer System"
There's also light guns for many other NES clones/pirates (MicroGenius IQ1000K etc.)











*Nintendo SNES*
Super Scope Bazooka
Konami Justifier for the Lethal Enforcers





*Panasonic 3DO*
American Laser Games "Game Gun"
Games : Corpse Killer, Crime Patrol, Demolition Man, Drug Wars, Fast Draw Show Down, The Last Bounty Hunter, Mad Dog, Mad Dog II, Policenauts, Shoot Out at Old Tucson II, Space Pirates, Who Shot Johnny Rock?, Gunslinger's Collection





*Philips CD-i*
Peacekeeper revolver
Games: Mad Dog McCree (requires video card expansion)





*Pong systems (several)*
for example one model of Conic TVG, Radio Shack TV scoreboard, Coleco Telstar Marksman, Coleco Telstar Ranger, Unisonic Tournament 2001...





*Sega CD*
Konami Justifier Light Gun
Games : Lethal Enforcers, Lethal Enforcers 2, Mad Dog 2, Corpse Killer





*Sega Dreamcast*
Dreamcast Gun
MadCatz DreamBlaster
Interact Starfire Lightblaster
Games: House of the Dead 2





*Sega Master System*
Phaser





*Sega MegaDrive/Genesis*
Menacer - Light Bazooka
Konami Justifyer
Games : Lethal Enforcers 1 & 2





*Sega Saturn*
Virtua Gun (Europe, Japan)
Stunner (Usa)
Real Arcade Gun
Top Gunfighter by Naki
Others..
Games: Virtua Cop








*Sinclair Spectrum*
Sinclair light gun to be used with James Bond light gun games.





*Sony Playstation*
Namco GunCon
G-Con 45
Nyko Super Cobra
Scorpion Light Gun
Avenger Pro Light Gun
Virtual Pistol
Panther V Light Gun
Shock Rattle Light Gun
NAKI LunarGun
dozens of others...












=====Today======

*Xbox*
bio-gun
hellhunter
100HZ Light Gun
many-more..












*Playstation 2 *
Mission Light Gun
Micro Uzi Gun
Hais 100Hz Gun 
RF Gun Sniper III
many-more   












====Future====

*Nintendo Wii*
Gun add-on







*Never Ever Play With Gun Children*


----------



## Jax (Oct 25, 2006)

AWESOME!

I have a gun that looks like the Sega CD one for my bootleg NES-like console. Duck Hunt owned!


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 25, 2006)

I have my gray zapper boxed somewhere. Thank god I got them while they were gray, new colour was ugly as hell.


----------



## Mucuna (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd like a gun controller to NDS!

Imagine you playing a shoot game in DS with one of these... hehe


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

You did a great job on this overview lookout!



QUOTE(Mucuna @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> I'd like a gun controller to NDS!
> 
> Imagine you playing a shoot game in DS with one of these... hehe


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 25, 2006)

I do love my orange Sega Stunner! I need to get another one so we can play 2-up Virtua Cop, House of the Dead, and Area 51.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

Very impressive list, nice walk down memory lane (or Hogan's Alley!)

..just wanted to add this even though it isn't a controller.
I saw this GBA car charger at Jandaman's and cracked up.




I'll refrain from any obviously rude comments here...
Just glad it doesn't come in fleshtone.. oops.


----------



## WK416 (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a minor correction. The revolver listed under the NES isn't actually for the NES. It's one of the many standalone lightgun games that Nintendo made before going headlong into videogames.

Click

Edit: Oh. And no Time Crisis (arcade) light guns?


----------



## science (Oct 27, 2006)

I've always wondered how these work. Anyone have a link with info on them for me?


----------



## lagman (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I´m sure it is different on every one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_gun#How_light_guns_work

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view.php/22594


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 27, 2006)

You forgot the PC ones, plus the Madcatz Saturn/PSX lightgun.
I have it, and it was good until I lost the Saturn and PSX connectors.
Though I know now that it actually uses a network cable to connect to the adapters.
Wich makes me wonder if I could use that for some crazy rewiring experments.

Still though....
MUST STUFF WII CONTROLLER INTO SUPER SCOPE!
the Super scope needs to come back.
Loved that thing.
Still have it and all its pieces... somewhere.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ahhh the memories...  The NES gun is what I remeber mostly.  Also, I recall my mom telling me not to play with games with guns becuase of the tragedy of the Vietnam War and its after math on Cambodia...


Virtua Cop!


----------



## 754boy (Oct 27, 2006)

That Wii gun addon kinda looks like a sawed-off shottie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd have to say that the PS2 has the most kickass lightguns. That Uzi looks awesome!


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 29, 2006)

http://pelikonepeijoonit.net/lightgungallery.html

Include source link next time pls


----------



## OrR (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Mucuna @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> I'd like a gun controller to NDS!
> 
> Imagine you playing a shoot game in DS with one of these... hehe


Just use a real gun as your stylus... Try not to shoot a hole into your touchscreen, though...


----------

